# Jungle trips Foz D' Iguacu, Brazil and Argentina.



## AlanMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Here some pictures of trips i made in Foz D' Iguacu national park in Brazil and Argentina.

Habitat:






Looks like Varaan, but no idea what this realy is... :












Cayman:






...






Quatis:


----------



## AlanMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Can anyone ID this heteropoda sp. ?












Or this colorfull one:


----------



## AlanMM (Oct 22, 2007)

A couple of jumpers:


















Mating:


----------



## AlanMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Millipede sp:












Stick:


----------



## AlanMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Camouflage...:






Cricket:






Colorfull grasshopper:






Giant ant...:






Ltiile snale...:


----------



## AlanMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Caterpillars:


















Butterflies:












Butterflies cocoons:


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Oct 22, 2007)

Your stick is family Proscopiidae, giant ant looks like soldier in the genus Atta


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Oct 23, 2007)

The varanus-like lizard is a tegu (also called teiu), the genus Tupinambis, maybe the species T. teguixin.


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 23, 2007)

awesome pictures again!


that ant looks like it has MASSIVE jaw muscles!


----------



## Helio (Oct 23, 2007)

The huntsman looks like Selenops sp. to me


----------



## ahas (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow!  Nice photos!  I like the millipede.


----------



## AlanMM (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for trying to id those!

Yeah, that ant also is a giant on itself, wouldn't want it on my hand. And they come in hordes...

The walls were covered with those millipedes.

Thanks michael, i thought it looked like a varanus, because it was that big, at least 1 to 1.5 metres.  I heard those tegu's are very secretive...

I must say that place on the border with argentina, paraguay and brazil has so much creatures, unbelievable. And most of them only appear in this part of the world.

Thanks also for stick and hunstman id, I check further on those genusses now.


----------



## AlanMM (Dec 26, 2008)

All pics where removed because the site has changed from host.

Here's a slideshow from the trip:

http://www.alanmommerency.be/slideshows/brazil/index.php


----------



## myrmecophile (Dec 27, 2008)

The ant is definintely an Atta species. Possibly A. sexdens. The bees are one of the stingless bees (Melipona beecheii ) long cultivated for honey by the Mayans and other cultures.


----------

